# School on OJT



## maniac779 (10 Aug 2007)

Has anyone, or knows anyone who attended school full time while on OJT?

My wait for MJ is going to be another 16 months and I enrolled under CEOTP. I have an approved part time study ILP and would like to get some kind of academic leave to attend full time study in my local area.

Does anyone know if this is possible? I talked to AF Trg in Winnipeg and they seem to be supportive, but unable to give me a step by step walkthrough. The PSO officer is on leave and can't give me an answer as soon as I need it.

And just before anyone brings them to my attention, I am aware of all the competitive programs out there for full time study. I am not referring to those programs, but rather obtaining leave from the office to go to school.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2007)

Try searching the CFAOs, QR&Os and DAODs here:  http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/intro_e.asp


----------



## SupersonicMax (10 Aug 2007)

maniac779 said:
			
		

> Has anyone, or knows anyone who attended school full time while on OJT?
> 
> My wait for MJ is going to be another 16 months and I enrolled under CEOTP. I have an approved part time study ILP and would like to get some kind of academic leave to attend full time study in my local area.
> 
> ...



Talk to the chain of command at your OJT unit.  They will be of great help.  It usually is not very hard to get, even for ROTPers that want to pursue a Master while awaiting training.

Max


----------



## Astrodog (10 Aug 2007)

This is a question I've wondered myself, glad to see it doesn't seem to be a problem. Just a clarification, does that mean you can keep your spot on the waiting list for BFT while doing some full time studies?


----------



## tree hugger (10 Aug 2007)

You're COC would probably appreciate your initiative to finish your schooling.  In my experiance, I started my MBA while on PAT tp in Gagetown.  The fact that I wanted to do something other than let time pass looked good on me.  If you're COC has an idea when you'll be course loaded and you have a plan and the time available, I really can't see anything stopping you.  Make sure all you trees are in a row before you send off your memo.


----------



## SupersonicMax (11 Aug 2007)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> This is a question I've wondered myself, glad to see it doesn't seem to be a problem. Just a clarification, does that mean you can keep your spot on the waiting list for BFT while doing some full time studies?




Of course.  People that I know are organizing Masters Studies and they have just finished BFT.   They are waiting for their wings course.  It's "professional development" right?  It could even be reimbursed in part or in total by the CF!

Max


----------



## maniac779 (11 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I already have funding approved for part time studies. Does anyone know if this can be used toward full time?


----------

